# thewyeman3291



## thewyeman3291 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a fairly new Apple IPad on which I was trying to enter icloud.Having got to the part of the system where you sign to accept system theprog locked & the page cant be advanced by any means. Help!


----------



## bora_bora (Nov 27, 2013)

hi, i don't know which version your IOS is, it might be the problem, and i'm saying might. make sure you have the latest IOS on it and try again.

this also may help solving the problem http://support.iawriter.com/help/kb/general-questions/icloud-wont-work-whats-wrong


----------

